# plastic base of new tank



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

hi to every one from Greece. 

i have resently bought my new 240 lt hagen waterhome tank and i have started collecting the appropriate material (lot of stones and beach sand) to create lake tanganyika's aquascape.

the tank came with a bottom plastic frame/base but i don't now if it will bear the weight of all these stones and sand.

as you can see in the photo The bottom glass will lay only on the perimetric plastic case, the rest of the glass will be on air (1cm above the wood base). Do I need to put something inside the frame before placing the tank?

the salesman told me that it's ok but if i want to be sure I can put paper 1cm thick inside the frame.

i don't know what to do. :-?

http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/genecr/?action=view&current=P1000682.jpg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would assume the bottom plastic case has been designed to hold the aquarium, water and any substrate, rocks that you decide to put in the tank.

I haven't been able to find any specific info on Hagen's website, in English, that I can refer you to.


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

i have searched the web for relevant information but i can't find either.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is there any instructions included with the tank, stand and plastic base? If not, I would stick with the recommendation of the salesman if you are confident with his advice.


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

no instructions about this matter. 

salesmen want only to sell. i don't trust them.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Deeda that the aquarium is 'likely' designed to carry the loads it will see in actual use, within reason.

Supporting it any other way besides how it was designed could result in stresses in areas not designed to handle them.

I would not change how the aquarium is designed to be supported without contacting the manufacturer directly.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it possible that the plastic frame in your pic is for the canopy and not the base of the aquarium?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Most modern tanks only need to be supported around the rim. The bottom glass is tempered and does not need support. In fact, not having it supported at all avoids any possibility of point pressure from dirt under it, which could shatter it. Filling that space with something like 1cm thick paper would actually make the setup less secure. Use the rim. There is no problem.


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

fmueller said:


> Most modern tanks only need to be supported around the rim. The bottom glass is tempered and does not need support. In fact, not having it supported at all avoids any possibility of point pressure from dirt under it, which could shatter it. Filling that space with something like 1cm thick paper would actually make the setup less secure. Use the rim. There is no problem.


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

http://faq.hagencrm.com/details.asp?kbfaqid=26282&uk :?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The reason most tanks in the US these days have a tempered bottom is that you can use thinner glass if it's tempered. That makes the tank cheaper and lighter, but it can't be drilled. If the glass is not tempered, it will be thicker, but the strength will be the same. I have a 240G that I know isn't tempered (bought new), and a 125G that I assume isn't tempered due to the thickness of the glass (bought used and pretty old). I wouldn't hesitate to use those untempered tanks in the same way as tempered tanks - you just need to invite more people over if you want to move them


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

fmueller said:


> you just need to invite more people over if you want to move them


i know, i know :roll: 
my glasses are 10mm thick
the tank is on the floor and i can bearly lift its one side.

i just mailed hagen hoping that they will answer to me


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Is it possible that the plastic frame in your pic is for the canopy and not the base of the aquarium?


you put me in thoughts with your question. I tried it and it somehow suits but i don't think that this is its use, because the canopy is designed to step on the glass. in all the photographs that I saw on the web, the frame was in the bottom of the tank or nowhere.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post some links to photos using the frame on the bottom? Unless you get a response from Hagen regarding the proper placement of the frame.

Any chance you can post a pic of your aquarium also? I am assuming it has no plastic framing attached to the glass at all.


----------



## genecr (May 29, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Can you post some links to photos using the frame on the bottom? Unless you get a response from Hagen regarding the proper placement of the frame.
> 
> Any chance you can post a pic of your aquarium also? I am assuming it has no plastic framing attached to the glass at all.


no responce from hagen yet.

the tank has no plastic frame attached
http://www.preis.de/produkte/Hagen-Waterhome-240-L/1943213.html

here are some pics form the net
http://www.aquadepo.hu/images/ref/hatteres/01.JPG
http://www.7168.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/aquarium-von-andreas-haase_8462.html
http://www.deine-tierwelt.de/kleinanzeigen/aquarium-komplekt-von-waterhome-120x050x40-a76665571/
http://5th.free.fr/_aquaDiscus/Waterhome120.html
http://www.hagen.com/deutschland/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=111&PROD_ID=01037700050103


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. I still think that if that plastic trim is meant to be used for the bottom of the tank, it was designed to support the tank, water and whatever rock/substrate you want to put in the tank.

I think it just gives you the option of either the rimless tank look or the black trim look.


----------

